# Hidrologia e Climatologia



## stormy (20 Fev 2015 às 18:55)

Boas..
Vou deixar por aqui uma recensão que fiz de um artigo sobre hidrologia, no ambito de uma cadeira de 3º ano de Geografia.


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2015 às 21:51)




----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Para complementar os vídeos anteriores:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/release...cedaily+(Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily)


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2018 às 19:19)

A melhor forma de homenagear *Catarina Ramos* é divulgarmos o seu reportório científico:

CHEIAS RÁPIDAS EM ÁREAS URBANAS: O CASO DE SACAVÉM

Sentidas condolências à família e a todos aqueles que, tal como eu, ficamos muito gratos pelo que nos ensinou.


----------

